# Which fondue set should I get?



## Banana Brain (Jul 1, 2006)

One made with cast iron (sp) or with stainless steele?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not a fondue expert.  

However, I'd go with the cast iron over stainless because of cast iron's ability to provide even heat and eliminate hot spots.  This will help keep the cheese from burning.   Cast iron will take longer to heat up but will be the better choice in the long run.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm not a fondue expert.
> 
> However, I'd go with the cast iron over stainless because of cast iron's ability to provide even heat and eliminate hot spots. This will help keep the cheese from burning. Cast iron will take longer to heat up but will be the better choice in the long run.


Thanks. I'm going to buy a castiron set I found at Ikea on sale for $35.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 3, 2006)

As a sidenote: during the 80s I was traveling a LOT.  I used to pack a small electric fondue pot (aluminum) to take with me.  Although it would take awhile for anything to actually come to a boil, I could cook a variety of things in that pot.

People would stop by my room *often* to see what I'd have cooking.  Armed with my fondue pot and an electric timer, I would always have something of a hot meal ready for me when I got back from a flight mission.

Ciao,


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2006)

My mom gave me a neat one -- she bought it through Amazon from Target.  It is brushed stainless steel with a pyrex-type clear glass sleeve.  It is wonderful.  I told her I wanted a sterno set rather than electric (because of the way my house is set up).  What is really, really neat is that you put boiling water in the metal pot, then insert already-melted cheese (which, because it is tempered  glass, you can actually melt in the microwave) in the glass pot.  When you're through with the first course of cheese fondue, you then fill the metal pot with hot stock or oil (hubby actually prefers stock to oil) and cook meat and veggies in it.  You get two courses with very little work.  All you need is something llike a green salad, and you have several courses.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 31, 2006)

If The Melting Pot weren't so expensive I would say forget buying the fondue set and just go have it there. I couldn't imagine a set getting that much use in my house, but who knows? Plus the fondue desserts are awesome!


----------



## Ellen (Aug 1, 2006)

I think fordues are fun, and apparently very 'in' at the moment.  I have two cast iron ones, and one s/steel.     I like cheese fondue for a starter, but my favourites are stock or oil for  seafood  and/or a selection of meats.   I love to make up individual plates.  I have oblong white chinese plates just curled up slightly at the end,  It is so easy to make them look lovely with selections of raw this and that.


----------

